# As some have heard.... The End is Near



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I've listen to this on the news and radio. I've read it everywhere news papers the internet. 

Judgment Day May 21: When will the world actually end? - CSMonitor.com


Though i don't think it will end. (Never now.) Just kinda wanted to make a last thread before Saturday. I'm going to go do something I've always dreamed of do when i get older before Saturday just in case Judgment day does happen. So today is the last day until Sunday that i will be on. So Luck to all and hopefully talk to you Monday.


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

HopalongCassidy said:


> I've listen to this on the news and radio. I've read it everywhere news papers the internet.
> 
> Judgment Day May 21: When will the world actually end? - CSMonitor.com
> 
> ...


 


LOL the same crazy guy that predicted this also predicted the same thing in Oct 1992 and Sept 1996.... And as far as I know... the world did not end.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hopalong, aren't you a Christian? If so, you should know that_ nobody_ knows when the last day will be except God, and anyone who says otherwise is either deliberately lying or deluded.

If you're that worried about it, talk to your pastor or parents.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL, So hes a nut-case. Thanks though i'm going to still skip school tomorrow and find something fun to do.

HAHA i'm not worried, yes i'm a Christian, and i Know God will decide. I've been telling everyone that to.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

WooHoo... guess I can go take a nap instead of packing up our house to move since the world will have ended before our move date!

Wonder if the hubby will buy that one or just get mad and make me pack anyways.....


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, even if Jesus wasto return Saturday, which isn't going to happen- only God knows- the world wouldn't end. The Bible makes it pretty clear that He would come, and take up his church. Then would be the tribulation for 3 and a half years and then He and His church would reign 1000 years on earth, with Satan chained, after that would be the final judgment on remaining souls and then the end of the world. So even if He was to come, the world wouldnt end for another 1003.5 years. No worries


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Bffofhorses, you're right. There are things that take precedence before the End. So I wouldn't worry too much. Take your life day by day and live like you're dying. Good country song!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Not to worry! The atheists have very kindly got together and offered to accept payment to look after people's pets while they are off being Judged.

US atheists offer pet rescue after judgment day - Yahoo! News

At $135 a pop it isn't a bad deal considering they offer the contract for 10 years, which covers the Mayan prophecy which will also be the end of the world. You know, again. :roll:

So it's kind of like a two for one deal ensuring the safety of your pets. Those pragmatic atheists, just looking out for the welfare of all the animals that are to be left behind no doubt.

They already have 259 clients. A sucker is born every minute.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nooo the world can't end on Saturday I have a show on Sunday!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the thing that much; there have always been predictions like that and none of them have come true.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I was talking about this at school , nobody knew until I said. We were talking about Jesus coming on saturday and my friend Andrew shouts ''what?!... Jesus is coming?!... I must mind to put the kettle on!'' LOL hes so funny .
We asked our R.E teacher about it and she said only God knew and that people have said this before and everyone cheered and shouted yaaay were safe!

Plus , im buisy saturday so he will have to re-scedule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I just thought this was a funny article bringing to light how often these predictions actually occur.

It?s been nice knowing you | Daily Republic


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

So what about the International Date Line? How would that work with some people a day ahead and some people a day behind?

I love logic.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Wouldn't you all crap your pants if it really happened?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Lol, that would be insane.

People just need drama in their lives....


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll be pretty POed if the world ends before the I get to watch the Preakness.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I think there will be a lot of disappointments. Just cancel everything for saturday. Even if your supposed to work that day ( like me ), you just need to call in dead. At least it wouldn't count against your vacation/sick days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

My friends and I are having a world's end party Saturday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

JamieLeighx said:


> 1....We asked our R.E teacher about it and she said only God knew and that people have said this before and everyone cheered and shouted yaaay were safe!
> 
> 2.Plus , im buisy saturday so he will have to re-scedule.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


1. This is the irrationality I've seen time & again online: If only God knows the day, then what are you saying you're safe for, on any given date? "Only GOD knows the day, so Yay, we're safe!" makes no sense.

2. This I've seen time & again also: "God will just have to accommodate me & delay His plan!" This statement is either an attempt at humour, or an order to the Almighty, God knows which!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll join that atheist pet rescue group! Horses are going to cost me more though because my board is more than $135.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

To save everyone the angst of the next 48 hours trying to figure out their destiny, I found a handy flow chart which should help you all out.

I already know I have probably sinned more than a few times and so am royally screwed as a result but for anyone that isn't sure.... Enjoy!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

^^^ Great post!!


Here are my thoughts on it all

YouTube - ‪The Rapture‬‏


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I just saw this on facebook. :rofl: I want to do this:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im scared. I don't know what to believe. but...
I only got to the one that says "sorry, your unclean and probably won't be raptured" Im pretty much screwed aye? lol


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

It's complete bull****! Never even heard about it before.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Northern said:


> 1. This is the irrationality I've seen time & again online: If only God knows the day, then what are you saying you're safe for, on any given date? "Only GOD knows the day, so Yay, we're safe!" makes no sense.
> 
> 2. This I've seen time & again also: "God will just have to accommodate me & delay His plan!" This statement is either an attempt at humour, or an order to the Almighty, God knows which!


Yes but you will be able to tell around when he is coming, "their will be signs and wonders" And NO ONE knows when he is coming so this date setting is a horid thing... Not at all being sacrilegious but I doubt he will come tomorrow cause like I said their will be signs... You will be able to tell when he is getting ready to come.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^ Like all the Earthquakes and Tsunami's that are going on? I and half and half about it actually.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> ^ Like all the Earthquakes and Tsunami's that are going on? I and half and half about it actually.


Wait, sorry I dont understand, I and half and half about it? Sorry, lol I am confused. And I have the same fate as you as I am "Unclean and probably wont be raptured..." Stupid thing... xD


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Pinto, let me tell you this. I am not saying I am right but there are signs before he comes. I think I need to go back and read revelations. I know we will go through trials and tribulations. I know that more signs are to come and seeing as they are not all there I highly doubt we are dying Saturday. So Pinto, it will be ok. The mark of the beast hasn't really been put into play either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Mbender. There is just a little part of me saying "Your gonna die tomorrow, go ahead and do all the things you have wanted to do" lol


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

mbender said:


> Pinto, let me tell you this. I am not saying I am right but there are signs before he comes. I think I need to go back and read revelations. I know we will go through trials and tribulations. I know that more signs are to come and seeing as they are not all there I highly doubt we are dying Saturday. So Pinto, it will be ok. The mark of the beast hasn't really been put into play either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup, all right. I take it your a Christian?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Just wanted to say, im not christain either.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Just wanted to say, im not christain either.


Oh....


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm actually nothing. But I did go to a church that was almost like the baptist church. Are you being sarcastic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me? No. Im not being sarcastic.

Why am I getting more and more worried! Is it cos I am going to be home alone tomorrow? Im TRYING to tell myself it is not going to happen but I can't help but think. There is a niggling feeling that it is


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

No not you Pinto. I was talking to Gallop. 

You will be ok. I'm sure a lot of people are freaking out. But with what I have read, its not time yet. Why worry? If its time, its time. Not much you can do about it. If I went into more detail on what I believe, I know I'm not being caught up. That's a whole different story though. Hugz Pinto. Maybe we'll see each other in the end. But I haven't made travel plans to get to Australia so I think God won't be back til I'm back from Aussie. Lol! Relax darlin!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh ok.

I just can't relax. Im worry alot. Im confused, scared, anxious and upset. Not a good combo. I know there is nothing we can do about it. Im scareing myself....


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I know. Have you talked to your parents about this? What does your family think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I got home from school and said to mum:
"Have you heard anything about the world ending?"
"no, wait, its sposed to end tomorrow"
I walked off to feed the horses.
She walked over to me and I asked her what she knows about it. She says:
"They have been talking about it for ages, don't believe it. No one knows. When I was in primary school they said it was going to end and it never did. Don't worry"

But who knows?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

No one knows Pinto. All you can do is try and be a good person (which you are). Other than that, if this guy or other so called
" profits " can't seem to get the dates right then I would suspect they are wrong again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah you have apoint. I just looked at my iPod and played the game Bakery story and I feel a little better now  lol. So I have a solution:
*Play Bakery Story ALL NIGHT LONG!!! lol*


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

mbender said:


> I'm actually nothing. But I did go to a church that was almost like the baptist church. Are you being sarcastic?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me, sarcastic? Never. No, I wasnt being sarcastic lol. I was agreeing with what you had said.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok. Wasn't sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

To many people are predicting when the world is going to end!!! haha so its supposed to end tomorrow, but wouldnt tomorrow be yesturday in australia, or would it be suday in australia?? I have always wondered that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's already Saturday in Oz, so I guess it'll start there first? Hey, maybe we should have all the Aussies check in. :wink: 

Seriously y'all, the world is going to end for each of us at some point or another anyway, and worrying about it won't change things one little bit.

If you're so freaked out about it, then start living your life as if each day were your last. Don't forget to tell the people you love that you love them, forgive those who have made you mad, and really_ enjoy_ the blessings you've been given.

Death is eventually going to come for all of us, and a life lived in worry and fear is no life at all.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

^^^ Agreed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tomorrow is not supposed to be the end of the world or even the second coming. It is supposed to be the beginning of the pre-tribulation rapture, if you even believe in a pre-tribulation rapture. It is a some Christian thing, not an all Christian thing. Tomorrow might be the start of civilization going down hill fast, although I think that's already happening, but for something huge to happen tomorrow, I doubt it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

HopalongCassidy said:


> I've listen to this on the news and radio. I've read it everywhere news papers the internet.
> 
> Judgment Day May 21: When will the world actually end? - CSMonitor.com
> 
> ...


Oh shoot, I guess no garage selling for me tomorrow then :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I survived the night lol


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, I am still alive and it is already.. 4:43 in the afternoon of the 21st of May, Saturday. So I feel pretty safe  If I do die though, I will be sure to let you know so you can prepare yourselves


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

AAHHHHH WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE TODAY.... **** it... just when i have perfected my jumping too


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I decided to read into the whole May 21st thing since I am honestly that bored.

The believers said it won't occur until 6 pm and when it does 3% of humanity will be taken into heaven and the rest of mankind will be tortured for five months until the world finally comes to an end on October 21, 2011.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Well it is 5:30 in Ohio. As you can see from my post, I'm not dead. **** it! I wanted to call into work today!!! Have a great Alive Day All!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wild Heart said:


> I decided to read into the whole May 21st thing since I am honestly that bored.
> 
> The believers said it won't occur until 6 pm and when it does 3% of humanity will be taken into heaven and the rest of mankind will be tortured for five months until the world finally comes to an end on October 21, 2011.


Cool, well, anyone I know isn't suffering or dieing. It is now 7:58 and there have been no reports of death! Yay! I have lived through the crisis of the world ending


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, they said not until 6pm? Oh shoot! I jumped the gun! Let's see, I'll be working so I should tell the owner I need to leave at 6pm. I won't get paid a full shift but tips should be good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I survived the apocolyps!!! I am so speecial  Lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

6pm for what time zone? Because if it's Central Time, I should be able to watch the Preakness with full attention, then look out my window to watch people get zapped.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

6pm New york time.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just a little fun piece of information. This guy, Harold Camping, that predicted this, his website, familyradio.com, has already been disabled. Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've gotten that it should (have) happen(ed) 6pm on everyone's own time zone. Like there would (have) be(en) a series of earthquakes that (had) go(ne) ahead from time zone to time zone and that would have been or is the beginning of the end.

If it happened they forgot me. It's already around 10:25pm here, I guess I'm still alive. So are my family and our neighbors.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I was honestly really, really worried about the whole "world ending" thing but I looked into it last night and the night before last and honestly it's just not going to happen. 

The mayan calender is a 5,000 year calender and it spans for 5,000 years and it stops on December 21, 2012 but, seriously in all honesty the mayans didn't live forever so, they had to stop writing it sometime. They couldn't have continued writing it, they had to die sometime, right? 

-Live every day as if it was your last - that's all i have to say. 

There was a show on Discovery channel it was called "Apocolypse 2012" and some of them are saying it's going to be zombies or the earth is going to rotate the other way, etc.... No one knows when or if it's even going to happen. 

The truth of it is, is that it's not. Anyway, today is judgement day if anything not "doomsday" and supposedly it's supposed to be a worldwide earthquake and some believe it's supposed to take out the whole world. How in the world is an earthquake going to take out the world? Because, it's a lie...

Judgement Day - god decides who's he's going to save from the pain and who he's going to leave here and deal with it but, apparently "doomsday" is going to happen on Oct 21, 2011. 

It was said it was going to happen in 1994, 1999, 2000, 2011, and now 2012. No one knows what's going to happen but, all I know is there is absolutely nothing to worry about and I am a FIRM believer that nothing is going to happen.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The crackpot who "predicted" all this is such an arrogant ignorant little bottom dweller that when he was asked "what if none of this happens?" he actually replied with "Then God is a liar." How self righteous can you possibly be? He should be THANKFUL it didn't happen, because I'm pretty sure that statement alone would be enough to leave him behind! :lol:

As for the Mayan thing, another huge hoax. The Mayans did EVERYTHING in cycles, and partied hard. The completion of each cycle was huge cause for celebration and basically preparing for the next cycle. The only thing December 21, 2012 marks is the end of the last cycle they wrote before their virtual demise as a culture. If they were still alive, it would be a huge party and preparing for the next cycle.

Incidentally, I am planning a huge party for December 21, 2012 to celebrate!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I agree MM. I intend to be at a club the night of 2012 is supposed to happen with all my friends and when it doesn't happen, that's just going to be more of a reason to party harder.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh wow, we're all still alive. Shocker. Too bad; I was hoping to get out of my violin recital tonight....Maybe it'll happen in the next 59 minutes :roll:


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, it's only 5pm here and if it is suppose to happen and 6pm then I still have another hour to go. Hopefully I won't miss the Preakness.


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

I survived!!! I should get a T-Shirt... "I survived Rapture 2011"


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

6:17 over here!! I second that T-shirt idea.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Northern said:


> 1. This is the irrationality I've seen time & again online: If only God knows the day, then what are you saying you're safe for, on any given date? "Only GOD knows the day, so Yay, we're safe!" makes no sense.
> 
> 2. This I've seen time & again also: "God will just have to accommodate me & delay His plan!" This statement is either an attempt at humour, or an order to the Almighty, God knows which!


I was joking. The world was meant to end 20mins ago and here i am replying to you. I did not believe in it to begin with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, I guess I actually have to do this english paper :/ hahahahahaha


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

i guess i better start to revise for my 12 exams starting on thursday lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Now I'm going to have to clean the floor of the toaster-oven I've been allowing to burn orts!  Not to mention the linoleum floors I've been letting go on scrubbing! Oh, yah, then I have to get that gum off of the baseboard that I decided to leave, & those old stickers on the car window...


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Ahh poo. I was hoping I was going to be able to get out of that court date for my speeding ticket.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tennessee said:


> Ahh poo. I was hoping I was going to be able to get out of that court date for my speeding ticket.


Was a court date all you got? Lucky 

When I got my ticket I got my license suspended for 2 weeks and I had to take a class. But of course I was going like really fast  



It's doomsday doomsday, gotta go up on doomsday. 

Oh wait nothing happened.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

"The End of the world came and went while you were on Facebook"


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Katesrider011 said:


> Was a court date all you got? Lucky
> 
> When I got my ticket I got my license suspended for 2 weeks and I had to take a class. But of course I was going like really fast
> 
> ...


So far, only a court date. I was going 48mph in a 30mph. I flirted with the cop a lot though, so that kinda helped. hah.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tennessee said:


> So far, only a court date. I was going 48mph in a 30mph. I flirted with the cop a lot though, so that kinda helped. hah.


Lucky. I was going 60 in a 40.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Omg I am a figment of you imagination. OOOOHHHHH, fear me if you dare! I died yesterday, Im just comign back to haunt you. OOOOOOHHHH.


Im a freak like that


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

heres my problem... this is soooo mean... why is it on a saturday... i would of gladly died on a monday!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Aahha!!! I would gladly not died at all! Cuz, Im dead and all lol.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dying is not on my to do list. Not right now anyway.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Neither


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Nope, dying isn't on the list for me either. I'd rather not.


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, its Monday.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

yesterday was the "Big Day". *taunting voice* I'm still he-erre


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol i was joking i was meaning if i was going to die on any day.... why a saturday... the world has a cruel mind lol


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Its Monday here and I am still alive... I bet the guys who predicted the end of the world feel like jerks... Lol


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually...

Doomsday prophet, followers ‘flabbergasted’ world didn’t end - Yahoo! News


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Also heard people were wanting to sue the guy who predicted it because they sold and gave away all of their things. Hello idiots, that is your own problem for beleive him!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, color me surprised when the world _didn't_ end on Saturday. NOT! 

If these people actually read their Bibles instead of listening to this old kook, they'd know it specifically states that only_ God_ knows the exact time.

The guy's nothing but a false prophet. :?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ exactly! But since I told Pinto it wouldn't happen, am I the prophet?? Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ yes i was talking about that with dad last night! Aparently his whole website had a countdown on it.... and theres another guy at the moment claiming to be Jesus lolz

^ no lol... we pretty much all said it wasnt going to happen!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha I was all worked up over nothing! There was a part of me saying it wasn't going to happen lol


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha guess what guys, the idiot changed the date! 

Preacher says world will actually end in October - Yahoo! News


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im NOT falling for that again!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

again?? lolz


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Camping's prophecy was actually a 4-part prophecy, spanning 5 months:

1. Rapture of elect on 5/21/11
2. Earthquake huge enough to throw open every grave worldwide & toss the remains out of them, on 5/21/11.
3. Plagues/catastrophes globally, starting on 5/21/11, continuing to 10/21/11, for the unsaved who didn't get raptured.
4. Destruction of the world & its unsaved remaining inhabitants, by fire, on 10/21/11.

1,2, & 3 didn't happen, 4 remains to be proven/disproven.

Yet, Camping is now adding 1,2, & 3 to 4, saying that all will happen on 10/21/11. 

Further, he is saying that something happened on 5/21/11: the "undetectable" "spiritual" event of God's no longer saving any more souls as of 5/21/11.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't want to make you guys feel bad but yeah I got raptured. Didn't anyone else?

Half price margaritas from 4pm-7pm on Sat night, how could you NOT get raptured?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Yet the "something DID happen" that Camping now claims is in fact not a new claim: the fact of salvation being impossible for those left behind after the Rapture was _already part_ _of_ the first (4-part) prophecy. 

Thus, Camping has created a tautology (an undisprovable claim/ an unnecessary repetition of a statement using different words, but adding no new information, clarity or force to the original.) We cannot disprove that the "undetectable" has occurred.


----------

